# My collection of pcb's



## andre7.vermaak9 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi All,

Please allow me to share my collection of pcb's, I am about to start depopulating, going after the pins, mlcc's and tantalum caps.

Please see attached pictures, any comments or tips would be much appreciated.

Kind regards

Andre

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## andre7.vermaak9 (Feb 8, 2020)

Photo's attached




































Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## andre7.vermaak9 (Feb 9, 2020)

So I started manually depopulating the boards....not so much fun as I thought [emoji27]Hats off to those that do this regularly I am very near giving up and selling all to e-scraping company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canedane (Feb 9, 2020)

Normally i sell my circuit bords to a E-scrap compagny( https://altmetallhandel-heimberger.de/category/overview )but your stuff are before year 2000 the good old days when there was Pd in the mlcc, and the pins have more gold., and if it was mine, i will cherry pick the best of the boards. But i enjoy to do it! If it is for the money alone, sell the bords as they are, i guess you can earn more money at your job using the same time.
Henrik.


----------



## andre7.vermaak9 (Feb 10, 2020)

canedane said:


> Normally i sell my circuit bords to a E-scrap compagny( https://altmetallhandel-heimberger.de/category/overview )but your stuff are before year 2000 the good old days when there was Pd in the mlcc, and the pins have more gold., and if it was mine, i will cherry pick the best of the boards. But i enjoy to do it! If it is for the money alone, sell the bords as they are, i guess you can earn more money at your job using the same time.
> Henrik.


Hi Henrik

I decided not to give up, sat down yesterday and started picking, and as you say I actually started to enjoy it. Thank you for the info on the pre- 2000 pcb's, something I didn't know. Always happy to learn something new [emoji106]

Kind regards

Andre

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## andu (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm still raising waiting to get hcl, i started manualy depopulating it too but it was just too tedious and on another side any kind of dangerous dust might jump out of the board so I consider hcl should be safest.
Omg those things look juicy. might share myself one day when I start doing everything .


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Jul 5, 2020)

A cheap propane torch and a flathead screwdriver or chisel can make that process go much faster. Depopulating by way of heat.


----------



## BShan (Jul 15, 2020)

Are those ferrite bead things all have an mlcc on top under the coating? Neat-o!

I had some boards that were all the same style, but different generations. I cracked open one of the connectors and saw tinned leads, so ignored that connector on all the boards. But, before throwing the depop'd boards in the out pile, I noticed a glint. Same connector manufacturer and imprints/markings, but some of the connectors had gold plated metal inside and others did not! So, be careful about assuming a connector has nothing in it just because you already cracked one open from another board  

I use a flathead screwdriver, and sink one corner of the head into the board and use the other corner of the head to "slide" parts off their solder pads. Sometimes, mlccs are too big or solder is too hard for this method, but usually am able to cherrypick mlccs and tants pretty quickly. Also I sometimes use needlenose pliers and apply twisting force back and forth until the component rotates free. 

I usually get a night's worth in a pile, and go through oddities and curiosities first, then ICs on all boards, then mlccs and tants on all boards, and finish up with pins. I usually snip just the gold part of the partially plated pins, so I save for last so the sharp bits still on the board don't cut me up too badly. I save gold-brased crystals, very large connectors, and QFN packaged ICs for last, and use a torch to desolder. QFNs sometimes you can chisel them off, but usually just end up getting chunks of IC instead of the whole piece. No biggie, just harder to collect. The ceramic, gold-braised crystals always snap if I try to hammer or torque them off with no heat. 

What I do works for me, but as you can see, is a lot of extra effort for little if any benefit. But, at the end of the night I'm happy and relaxed, so it is a success.


----------



## PlainsScrapper (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh man, it's been a LONG time since I last checked out the forum, it's great to check out what's been going on.  How are things going with the boards? I know it has been half a year since you first posted these, but I would be happy to help you identify any boards that you may have left to work on. I have worked through hundreds of circuit boards and I wouldn't mind looking over some things you may have missed.


----------



## andre7.vermaak9 (Aug 27, 2020)

PlainsScrapper said:


> Oh man, it's been a LONG time since I last checked out the forum, it's great to check out what's been going on.  How are things going with the boards? I know it has been half a year since you first posted these, but I would be happy to help you identify any boards that you may have left to work on. I have worked through hundreds of circuit boards and I wouldn't mind looking over some things you may have missed.


Been a long time since I visited the forum myself, I have to unfortunately report that I gave up and sold the boards as is to ewaste company....something I really regret now, the gave me very little for what I had and graded it as low grade boards, even the mlcc and tantalum caps depopulated, they gave me a few cent's for it....so sadly my 10 year collection is all.gone now and I received around R700 for it...South Arfican currency [emoji853] 

Btw, thank you for offering to help identifying, how I wish we spoke sooner [emoji6][emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

